# Naviwax



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

I love this Wax, gives a great deep wet shine on my red car, is there anything else that is as easy to use and gives as good results on Red.. What happened to the group buy on this..


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Which one have you got mate? Presumably the one for darker cars? I was looking at this the other day and was wondering what it was like - the description says its easy on/off etc. 

Got any pics of your car finishing with this?


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

I have the dark, will post some pics later, it is real easy on and off, slightly damp pad works great. Lasts well to, 4 to 6 weeks through the winter, beads lovely, sheets great, cant fault it.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I took the light for use on the silver merc, but not applied it yet - got pics on this at all ?

EDIT - just read your posting pics later <<<< derrrrr


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

A Couple of pics, so i Foam, then megs gold, then poorboys blackhole then naviwax dark, she looked awesom, did this in Nov, she just needs doing again now


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive got sample pots of both yje light and dark...Not got round to trying it yet......From the pics its looks good.

Steve


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Definately gives a very wet look! cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! Love the pics! Looks very nice indeed! Just need some side shots! 
Have you been able to make a call on durability yet? Another guy (domino) said 9 weeks out of his coat. Seems very good!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dangerroush said:


> is there anything else that is as easy to use and gives as good results on Red.. What happened to the group buy on this..


Werkstat Carnuba Jett very easy to use and gives great depth on red colour.
I have NaviWax and i will use it soon .


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Durability, I think 9 weeks may be a bit much, 6 weeks though and they were good weeks of snow etc.....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's not so tough here in Australia at the moment lol! Still can't complain at a month and a half in those conditions!


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Good to hear, waiting for the GB to kick of for this though as I really want to try this!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice look! Solid red and wet ... lovely. I take it it's not a standard model, but a roushed thing? Given your name... The wax lasts a tiny whee bit short, though. Wonder how RG55 would look on it, which is said to last up to 4-6 months?


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

A rooshed thing...lol, yeah it's a Roush, sits at 500bhp, absolutely mental...will try your suggestion, where do I get it from


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

The point is the suspension ... original Mustangs are an abomination on a track ... wobbly useless power under the hood. But with decent suspension etc, it becomes much better and viable ... as far as I know, Roush does that? 

Raceglaze 55 is available in many stores .... either raceglaze.co.uk themselves or some other shop ... i got mine from raceglaze. Wasn't very happy though, little communication, 2 weeks delay etc. but in the end, I got it. Not sure, if some Glaze ala Black Hole and RG55 will make it much better ... I consider what you have on the paint as pretty decent


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Your right, putting the Roush suspension on takes a high powered car and changes it into a super car, she has a 0-62 in under 4.5 seconds, with the right tyres, possibly down to 4.3 seconds and handles really well, my cousin had a S4, and i could keep up with him on the country lanes and wipe the floor with him on decent roads...Thanks for the comments, i thought the result was outstanding too... Would like something to last a bit longer, so will try the RG55, Soon, got to buy new tyres first, and at £200 ish each for something remotely decent, and after just having new disc's (ebc) yellowstuff pads(ebc) and stainless steel brake lines from America, £950 im a bit skint....


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

4.5? 0.2 faster than my funcruiser ... at 340 hp  I'd be interested in how RG55 looks on red. I don't know, yet, if it will be nice on white ... I got it here at home, but could not yet make use of it .... darn winter. I hate winters..... grmpf


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Been enjoying a dry day, so more Naviwax photos, used black hole first again


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

love naviwax, my numero uno in my collection - this is the first time ive seen it on red so thanks for the pics

i have a thread on here about my findings and durability in our harsh aussie climate with a hole in the ozone layer above our heads was simply amazing

re the car banter above, 500hp sounds like a cool number on paper

reality is a different story


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Dangerroush said:


> Durability, I think 9 weeks may be a bit much, 6 weeks though and they were good weeks of snow etc.....


Naviwax should last a good 2 months or more. 
Have any of you tried Naviwax Ultimate yet? 
It's the more expensive version which will last much longer and give a _really_ deep shine, plus we found that it slightly hides swirl marks too.
I _may_ have samples of it available soon.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Chris CPT said:


> Naviwax should last a good 2 months or more.
> Have any of you tried Naviwax Ultimate yet?
> It's the more expensive version which will last much longer and give a _really_ deep shine, plus we found that it slightly hides swirl marks too.
> I _may_ have samples of it available soon.


how does it compare to the nw dark? Is it as wet?


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

i wouldnt mind trying the ultimate, but not at the price they're asking

plus i recently bought soft99 king of gloss and authentic premium and want to compare those first to naviwax

if you have a sample, then im in

naviwax felt like a cleaner wax to me in the app and smell, so im betting the ultimate is their pure wax


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> how does it compare to the nw dark? Is it as wet?


Even wetter and deeper.  I'll be reviewing it soon, and I'll have pics of how it performs.



domino said:


> i wouldnt mind trying the ultimate, but not at the price they're asking
> 
> plus i recently bought soft99 king of gloss and authentic premium and want to compare those first to naviwax
> 
> ...


The Naviwax waxes aren't cleaner waxes, and the Ultimate smells virtually the same so it may just have a higher percentage of Carnauba in the ingredients.

Regarding the price of the Ultimate (£50), it's not expensive at all really for what you get. The tin is around 280 grams, so it's bigger than the normal Naviwax (250g) by around 30 grams (you could get at least 5 extra layers out of that amount), the product lasts much longer and you hardly need to use any. Just one tin should last you for literally years and years if used right.
For the price, IMO, it out-classes and out-performs many other far far more expensive waxes.
I've had the chance to test the Ultimate on a few vehicles over a period of months, Summer and Winter, and it is awesome stuff. Definitely lasts longer and gives a deeper shine than 'normal' Naviwax. 

The Ultimate samples will be in the Samples section soon.

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

when i mention price i refer to this...










ive tested my naviwax dark and rate it number 1, its the only wax ive used that has resisted water spotting here in Aus past 4 weeks.... it lasted 9

i just cant justify spending 50 pounds atm when im already a big fan of the dark and still have my 2 soft99 jdm waxes to try.....at the least


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

In search of perfection! When you find it, let me know lol!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I used my NW dark sample for the first time this weekend, I was pleasantly surprised by how easy it is to use and also the finish. 

It rained last night and the beading is top notch too. Altogether very happy with it. I'll definitely be grabbing an ultimate sample from Chris when he has them available.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

domino said:


> when i mention price i refer to this...


Wow, what a cracking collection! Is that a Lambo wheel?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

As above. Wow! :thumb:
Great collection and a fair one on the tests. Glad you like the Naviwax so much.
Seems to be really catching on in the U.K and Europe.
A guy I know in California has a huge collection of waxes like yours and he basically said that he may as well not use any of the other waxes he has anymore after buying the Naviwax. :lol:
Try a sample of the Ultimate when I bring it out and see what you think? 
I'll be putting up a few pics of it 'in action' as well so you can get a bit of an idea from that too.
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Chris CPT said:


> As above. Wow! :thumb:
> Great collection and a fair one on the tests. Glad you like the Naviwax so much.
> Seems to be really catching on in the U.K and Europe.
> A guy I know in California has a huge collection of waxes like yours and he basically said that he may as well not use any of the other waxes he has anymore after buying the Naviwax. :lol:
> ...


Hmm, Japenese did it again? :wall:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> In search of perfection! When you find it, let me know lol!


on black paint....

CK RMG/VMG + Vic Red :thumb:

im going to be applying CK YMW over my CK RMG/VMG + Vic Red combo soon to see if i can take the look any further, and will most likely top with naviwax instead of vic again

hmmmm or maybe i should use the Ultimate

edit! ok fk it, ill order it......and the spray wax


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

domino you must open Glasur soon :lol: btw what is this big blue tin between victoria sample pot and soft99 ?


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

that's the naviwax we're all talking about here


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Naviwax Ultimate samples now available guys. 

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

hmmm I've already convinced myself I want the spray wax as well


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

domino said:


> hmmm I've already convinced myself I want the spray wax as well


Where do you buy your Naviwax Spray from? Japan?
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

im wanting to order the ultimate and spray from nubawax

still waiting on their shipping price


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

domino said:


> im wanting to order the ultimate and spray from nubawax
> 
> still waiting on their shipping price


PM sent.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Hay when are we going to be able to buy some naviwax at a decent price then guys


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

Where do I get Naviwax dark,Ultimate and the spray wax in the US ?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Just sharing how well Naviwax cleans the paint, with no effort. In this case it was a Seat Leon 7 years old, the owner and I were suprised about the results:






Cheers :wave:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Υou spray it first with water, then applied the wax;


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

AlexTsinos said:


> Υou spray it first with water, then applied the wax;


Exactly :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Maesal, I watched your videos on Youtube, but had a weak connection and couldn't interpret them thoroughly to see the differences betweek Dark and Ultimate. I already have Naviwax Dark, that I haven't tried yet and saw Ultimate is sold on the site I'm building an order. I can add Ultimate to the cart but I really need to know if it adds much on the Dark version, in terms of looks, ease and sheeting/beading? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have tried Naviwax Dark , gives nice depth and gloss , great durability and fast sheeting for +10 weeks , very easy to apply and remove , everything in this wax looks great except the smell .


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Great to hear that. I can change it to Naviwax Ultimate but I have to sell it for half the price I paid so I'm not that willing. If you say it lasts 10+ weeks it isn't bad either. But worse, Ultimate can be much better than this and now it itches badly


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli , some video inside http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=187275


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Kokopelli said:


> Maesal, I watched your videos on Youtube, but had a weak connection and couldn't interpret them thoroughly to see the differences betweek Dark and Ultimate. I already have Naviwax Dark, that I haven't tried yet and saw Ultimate is sold on the site I'm building an order. I can add Ultimate to the cart but I really need to know if it adds much on the Dark version, in terms of looks, ease and sheeting/beading? Thanks in advance.


Hi Kokopelli, both are great waxes. Dark darkens the paing and Ultimate is more clear, but the shine is deeper. Ultimate is great on glass. Both have around the same durability and both are easy to apply and remove. The sheeting/beading of the Ultimate is better, check this video:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot. Ultimate also seems to be worth a buy but sometime after I added Vics Concours to the collection maybe.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My Naviwax Dark sheeting is faster than that !
maesal , did you take video directly after application ? fresh coat ? the Naviwax Dark sheeting is very slow


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, I think I used Duragloss Car Wash, wich is good but slows the sheeting...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

maesal said:


> Yes, I think I used Duragloss Car Wash, wich is good but slows the sheeting...


+1 it make sheeting slightly slower . I hope naviwax produce some shampoo


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> +1 it make sheeting slightly slower . I hope naviwax produce some shampoo


I'm using their water repellent, it works great and the package is curious.


----------



## sebna (Aug 30, 2011)

About Ultimate version. How much should I optimally use it on applicator? Is it 1 full twist or 1/2 of the full twist?

How long should I leave it to cure before buff off (it is mentioned that in oppose to Dark it should be left for some time before buff off).

Should I dampen the surface and the pad or just surface?

Thanks Guys,
seb


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

sebna said:


> About Ultimate version. How much should I optimally use it on applicator? Is it 1 full twist or 1/2 of the full twist?


Less is more.



sebna said:


> How long should I leave it to cure before buff off (it is mentioned that in oppose to Dark it should be left for some time before buff off).


1 minute is enough.



sebna said:


> Should I dampen the surface and the pad or just surface?


You can start to spread it on wet car, so i think there`s no need to damp your pad.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

LuckyStrike said:


> Less is more.
> 
> 1 minute is enough.
> 
> You can start to spread it on wet car, so i think there`s no need to damp your pad.


I`ll take my words back. Damp your pad and mist water on panel before applying wax on it.

Great wax and if you find easier wax to apply, i won`t believe you. I love it! :argie:


----------

